
SQL Server 2019: Celebrating 25 Years of SQL Server Database Engine - sebazzz
https://cloudblogs.microsoft.com/sqlserver/2018/09/26/sql-server-2019-celebrating-25-years-of-sql-server-database-engine-and-the-path-forward/
======
kerng
I really like SQL Server. Since they shipped SQL 2000 it's been my favorite
database system, but lack of linux support was always a drag - great to see
that its now also running and supported on Linux!

------
0xfffff
Wow, time flies. I still remember installing version 6.0 like 20 years ago or
so for the first time. The client tools, like Enterprise Manager, were much
better then, faster, more slick.

